# noisey filter



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

I bought a red sea nano filter and when I first set it up it was silent, now its making this horrible noise, sounds like a grinding or churning. Does anyone have an idea of how to bring back the silence?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Hey Matt,

Generally when there is a grinding/churning sound, it's either grit in the impeller area or the impeller is no longer spinning on centre and hitting the well walls.

First thing to check is the condition of the impeller shaft. Look for scoring and "boning". What I mean by boning is that the ends are in original shape and the inner areas have worn down and overall looks like a leg bone.

If that's all fine and dandy, then check for grit in the impeller well. Use a Q-tip, wipe and feel the gunk for grit.

If that's not the case then check the impeller itself. Again look for scoring on the magnetic part. If that looks fine, the blade and magnet should freely spin in opposing directions but stop before a 360* rotation. If that's fine, straighten out a paper clip and in a bowl of water, gently ream through the centre where the shaft goes through and see what pops out of it. Or use a syringe and blast water through the centre.

HTH


----------



## kbrumund (Mar 19, 2006)

Trapped air bubbles can also make noise. This often occurs if there is an airstone under the intake.

Make sure there is no airstone under the filter intake and give it a little shake to dislodge any bubbles.


This is all more just general FYI, since I also suspect grit as WTAC says.


...karl


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

turns out there was just air in the power head, good one karl!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

It's all a team effort here . Two heads are better than one.

Glad that you now have some peace and quiet...LOL.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

well... it's noisey again... damn. Desktop aquariums are only good if they are silent! 

any ideas why air would be getting in the filter? It's making this aweful humming noise.


----------



## kbrumund (Mar 19, 2006)

If it's air, you must have an air source somewhere below the intake, or you have a hole in your intake above water that is letting it suck in air.

Anything loose? Is there any vibration? Does the noise quiet down if you put your hand on the filter? If yes to any of these, put a piece of cloth or foam to quiet down the vibrations. I've sometimes put a piece of foam between my ACs and the tank to make them 100% silent.

3rd choice: Get earplugs! 

...karl


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Is the intake all the way down? Somtimes i forget to make sure everything is back in the right spot after i give it a clean


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

I best take some picts to show you the setup... I'll bring the cam into work tomorrow.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

holocron said:


> well... it's noisey again... damn. Desktop aquariums are only good if they are silent!
> 
> any ideas why air would be getting in the filter? It's making this aweful humming noise.


word of warning DO NOT remove the motor housing from that filter. The impeller can be removed without doing so. The o-ring is CRAPP and will fail after about 3 or 4 times being removed.


----------

